# Jamaica 2 Cod Fishing Report 2/17/2011



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful weather, calm seas, great company but only 1 cod for the 3 of us. I would say 1/2 of the anglers got skunked. High stick for the day was 3 keeper cod from what I could tell. Winning pool was won with an 8 poundish cod.

I fished the middle of the boat on the port side. My 2 other friends fished the front of the boat on the port side. We had no choice because we arrived late and the boat was full. They did manage a ling each. Back of the boat had the most consistent action. 

I managed to pick up an undersized cod on our 2nd wreck. The keeper cod came on the 11th hour on clams. **OBSERVATION** I noticed a herring/anchovy in the throat of the cod. That got me thinking about using other baits. 

Here's a question for the experts....
What's your go to cod bait?

Tight lines,
Alan


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

The J2 killed them on the 18th....using the same bait you used...that's your answer....About 200 fish on the boat..What a different a day later......


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Was there a lot of current on the 18th?
They told us that fishing was great on the 16th as well. 
I was able to get by using only 8 oz. lead.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know..I picked up the information from a guy I know who is a very reliable source.he won the pool BTW...21#.


----------

